# address question



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Both of my daughters will move in the next couple of weeks.How do I add their new address.If the IRS wants to ask any questios etc.they would never receive it as noone bothers to forward the mail.Should I add a statement in the address block.or just enclose the new address with the forms?

thanks 

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you have already filed the forms, file a form 8822 to signal the change of address to the IRS. If you haven't filed yet for 2012, just use the new address as the filing address.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks I'll change the forms and send in

Bernie


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

On the 2555ez should I leave the address where they lived the whole year on line 11a or should that reflect where they live now .

Thanks again for your help.

Bernie McKenna


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'd leave the address where they lived in 2012, at least for the 2555ez. Just make sure you show their current address for the 1040.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## berniej (Mar 5, 2012)

okay

Thanks

Bernie


----------

